# Maron's Marble Machine



## jelleknikkers (Mar 7, 2011)

I make a Marble Machine with marble elevatoe for Maron, a son of a customer of my web site. It's made from wood and some metal parts (funnel, elevating spiral, screws, etc) It has a spiral elevator based on archimedes screw that brings the marbles up to the top, then the marbles roll down via 10 paths (2 pendulums, tube, Maron nameplate, nail cascade, tipover, wooden xylophone, metal xylophone, 3 jump tracks with bell board, 4 funnels and more). The elevator is driven by a 24 volts motor under the bottom. The bottom is sloped so marbles will roll to the elevator when thel finish the path or fall off track.





 
Today (august 5th) i have disassembled the marble machines so i can paint the unpainted parts now. The cube-shaped framework and track supports will be black, the tracks and moving parts will get various colors such as white, yellow, red, green and blue.

Here you can find more info about this project.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang cool,I was almost hypnotized.Gives a calming effect.I think it may be how my wifes brain operates!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cool. The sounds remind me of "Dark Side of the Moon"-Pink Floyd.:







:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool project. I like this one a lot.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jelleknikkers (Mar 7, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Very cool. The sounds remind me of "Dark Side of the Moon"-Pink Floyd.:
> 
> VIDEO
> 
> ...


 
You mean the sounds in the beginning?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's awsome!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jelleknikkers (Mar 7, 2011)

*Update 19-08*

The Marble Machine is finished now!

Please watch this video of the end result:




 

More info and photo's are here:
http://www.knikkerbaan.nl/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?520 (scroll down to see it)


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I think were looking at the inner workings of our Congressional decision making!Seriously tho its a really difficult looking project.Very nice.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe my trip to the asylum was just shortened. 

Nice job.


----------

